

Train (or How I Dumped Electricity and Learned to Love Design) - bdr
http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1012259/Train_(or_How_I_Dumped_Electricity_and_Learned_to_Love_Design)

======
bdr
I know it's long, but it's worth it. This isn't just about game design, but
also history, rule-following, creative expression, and games as art.

~~~
oscardelben
Can you offer a summary of it?

~~~
amock
You should really watch it if you're interested because it doesn't have a
simple summary. However, I think the core idea is that games are art and they
can be used to convey strong emotion just like other forms of art. They don't
have to be about fun, they can be about the experience like paintings, books,
or movies don't always have to be comedies.

------
pohl
Part of the Flash presentation was broken for me. I got to the section about
"the handoff" and the slides turned into a big green rectangle. Fortunately it
came back after it moved on to the next section.

So if this happens to you, hang in there.

------
commieneko
"Alternate HTML content should be placed here. This content requires the Adobe
Flash Player."

...

